# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Reverse Blinking really works

## JamesLD

I read about reverse blinking a couple days ago here on the forum and ive been using it the last couple nights to fall asleep and its insane how effective it is. within like 5-10 minutes i would be just dead tired and one night i even started feeling like i was falling through my bed. i have yet to try it with a WILD but i soon will.

for those of you that dont know about reverse blinking check it out, http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=24607

oh and in the past when i have felt that falling through my bed feeling my breathing would immediately increase and become deeper and all i can do is focus on my body and it never goes anywhere. ive heard that that feeling has something to do with sleep paralysis and falling into deeper sleep, is that true? and if so what can i do to not let that feeling effect me so i can enter sleep paralysis?

----------


## KingYoshi

I used reverse blinking combined with WILD a few times before and it worked really well getting my body ice and tired. I had completely forgot about it. That truly is good stuff right there  :smiley: .

As for the breathing, it is ok if you can feel it. The key is to not focus too much attention on it. You have to try to get your attention on something else. I suggest letting your mind wonder. Try thinking some random thoughts and casually observing them. If you are getting some HI you can watch it as well. If your HI is limited, try listening to the sounds around you. Just try to relax and act as if you are relaxing on a pool side/beach/etc.

Really, it just takes some practice and you will get more and more used SP and WILDing. After some successful attempts you will figure out which "mindset" works best for you. Good Luck!

----------


## Harper

I had missed that particular tutorial.  And here I thought I'd read it all.  LOL.  Anyway, I tried it last night and yeah, that really works.  I didn't expect it to work so quickly. Thanks for pointing me to this!

----------


## Muggler

lucidreamsavy just sent me this! I think this will be super beneficial to my attempts for my first WILD!

----------


## Loaf

Looks really promising. The user opinions here support that too. I am going to try it tonight then!

----------


## yuriythebest

will try it also sounds most intriguing- I hope my visualization abilities will suffice

----------


## yuriythebest

ok I tried it several times during the night- I was lying down very still and comfortable and opening my eyes every 5-10 seconds. didn't get an LD but the first time I definitely went into SP (and by that I mean I felt a "distance" between me and my body and everything suddenly became much quieter and darker)  unfortunately my eyes opened and in the next attempts I was unable to achieve this


question: you said you have to open your eyes just long enough to focus on something- what if it's dark and I don't see anything?  also I open my eyes for 1-2 seconds is that correct?

----------


## Bizarre Jester

interesting, I'll have to try that.

----------


## Loaf

I did it in the day to see how it went I got SP really quick, but not LD.
Last night with a combination of Yoshis WILD + WBTB and reverse blinking, I got an amazing LD in the late hours of the morning.

----------


## JamesLD

> question: you said you have to open your eyes just long enough to focus on something- what if it's dark and I don't see anything?  also I open my eyes for 1-2 seconds is that correct?



i really dont think it matters, i always do it when its pitched black and it always works. and i just open my eyes for 1 sec, but you can do whatever seems to work for you.

----------


## yuriythebest

> i really dont think it matters, i always do it when its pitched black and it always works. and i just open my eyes for 1 sec, but you can do whatever seems to work for you.



splendid will try it in 15 mins or so (about to go to sleep)  :smiley: 

now that you have discovered this technique though, what is your success rate with it?

----------


## Loaf

> splendid will try it in 15 mins or so (about to go to sleep) 
> 
> now that you have discovered this technique though, w*hat is your success rate with it?*



The fact after I discovered it I got lucid within 48 hours says enough.

----------


## JamesLD

> splendid will try it in 15 mins or so (about to go to sleep) 
> 
> now that you have discovered this technique though, what is your success rate with it?



100% success rate. ive used it every night since i learned about it, its truly amazing, i now have no problems falling asleep at night.

i have yet to try it with the WILD yet, but ill let you guys know how it goes when i do it. it will be awesome if it helps cause ive never had a successful WILD yet

----------


## KingYoshi

When I used the reverse blinking, I opened and closed my eyes as fast as a normal blink. I didn't take time to focus on anything while they were open. I found that this worked better (for me) than leaving them open for a longer period of time (1+ seconds).

----------


## TheWeirdnessSymposium

I agree with KingYoshi and James LD.

My best experiences with RB come from blinking-to-open almost as quickly as I normally blink-to-shut.

I often have problems getting back to sleep after writing in my DJ during the night. RB knocked me out three times last night. And quickly too!

*RB and Lucidity*

I tried an experiment last night - in the five-second gap between "blinks" I used the affirmation, "I know I'm dreaming". I did not achieve lucidity.

----------


## yuriythebest

> i have yet to try it with the WILD yet, but ill let you guys know how it goes when i do it. it will be awesome if it helps cause ive never had a successful WILD yet



wait- I sorta assumed RB should be tried while lying still on your back like in WILD and not moving- that's how I was attempting it.  The first time I did get SP but later than night (and also today) I have tried it several times without much success- I just gave up and rolled over. now I understand you can move a bit while you attempt it and also you can attempt any position? will try tonight...

100% rate is pretty tantalizing...  JamesLD do you have skype?

----------


## Majinaki

so im going to assume that when using RB'n to goto SP the body thinks that your asleep ('cus your about to be) while the brain stays active( 'cus it's blinking) annnd somehow the two signals (false sleep and rb'n brain) get mixxed up and then cause the SP

soo with a "100%" succes rate for an experiance ld'er im going to take a wild guess and say that amatures are gonna get like a 71% chance to have it work.... annd 40% is high enough for me.. THANKS FOR THE INFO... 
TESTING TIIIME

----------


## Loaf

I have been having problems getting passed SP, but I have tried reverse blinking and have also had a 100% success rate (however I have only done it twice).

----------


## ldwithadhd

these type of things usually dont work with me since im super tired in the first place cause i take concerta so i have to take clonadine at 7:30 so it makes me SUPER tired at 9:30 so thats probably why i have ALOT of trouble getting a lucid dream.

----------


## TheWeirdnessSymposium

I've just used RB and WILDed. I changed my approach a little this time: I used RB but kept going until it felt like my eyelids were going to cry from exhaustion,  and my eyelids wouldn't have the energy to keep blinking for much longer. When I closed my eyes I carried on with the mantra/affirmation I'd been using during the RBing.

It's not purely down to RBing I'm sure because I've been using self-hypnosis during the day. And I managed it on going to bed (without WBTB) most probably because of a Rem-rebound experiment I've been doing with my prescription pills.

----------


## Toby

I always have trouble falling asleep, gonna try this tonight, shall report with the results tomorrow  :wink2:

----------


## Mzzkc

Yeah, I managed three WILDs last night, thanks to RB. As far as I'm concerned, it's some pretty kick ass tech.

----------


## yuriythebest

aaah how come this works for everyone and not me??  ::?:  3rd day no success...

----------


## Clamosus

> aaah how come this works for everyone and not me??  3rd day no success...



Well, I have tried it also 3 times or so but without success. :f

----------


## Toby

Man, I tried RB last night to fall asleep, it usually takes me an hour, but with RB I was knocked out in 10 minutes, amazing!

----------


## yuriythebest

ok several questions to those who found RB successful - specify if it simply helps you fall asleep or if you have had WILD's

1.do you try to keep a clear mind while attempting it or do you let your thoughts run wild?
2. do you lie on your back in the WILD pose?
3.do you allow yourself to move while attempting it?  (specify- move just a bit or a lot- including completely changing position)
4.are you trying it in the middle of the night or when falling asleep initially

----------


## JamesLD

> ok several questions to those who found RB successful - specify if it simply helps you fall asleep or if you have had WILD's
> 
> 1.do you try to keep a clear mind while attempting it or do you let your thoughts run wild?
> 2. do you lie on your back in the WILD pose?
> 3.do you allow yourself to move while attempting it?  (specify- move just a bit or a lot- including completely changing position)
> 4.are you trying it in the middle of the night or when falling asleep initially





1. Ive done both, but trying to keep a clear mind works better
2. lye in whatever position is comfortable to you, or whatever position you normaly fall asleep in
3. ive moved before, to like scratch my face from and itch it doesnt disrupt anything. ive even changed positions before, but try not to change too much, like only once
4. ive only used to fall asleep, have yet to try with WILD

----------


## Loaf

> 1. Ive done both, but trying to keep a clear mind works better
> 2. lye in whatever position is comfortable to you, or whatever position you normaly fall asleep in
> 3. ive moved before, to like scratch my face from and itch it doesnt disrupt anything. ive even changed positions before, but try not to change too much, like only once
> 4. ive only used to fall asleep, have yet to try with WILD



Same here, except with number 4. I use it to fall asleep, then use it for WILD with WBTB.

----------


## JamesLD

> Same here, except with number 4. I use it to fall asleep, then use it for WILD with WBTB.



 how well did it work with WILD for you?

----------


## Loaf

> how well did it work with WILD for you?



First time at around 6AM I did it in the weekend. I got a nice satisfying LD for about 15 to 20 minutes. Second time at 2AM I had trouble sleeping and managed to LD, but it wasn't greatly lucid and the dream ended in 10 minutes. This morning at 5AM I had a lucid that went for about 45 minutes to an hour, which I enjoyed. 3 LDs - 100% success with the method.  ::banana::

----------


## Robot_Butler

I recommend this for everyone.  It is a great way to fall asleep or get into a trance state.  I use it regularly when I WILD and meditate.

----------


## JamesLD

> First time at around 6AM I did it in the weekend. I got a nice satisfying LD for about 15 to 20 minutes. Second time at 2AM I had trouble sleeping and managed to LD, but it wasn't greatly lucid and the dream ended in 10 minutes. This morning at 5AM I had a lucid that went for about 45 minutes to an hour, which I enjoyed. 3 LDs - 100% success with the method.



 that sounds sick as hell! im gunna try it tomorrow morning

----------


## Loaf

> that sounds sick as hell! im gunna try it tomorrow morning



Great!  :smiley: 
I really hope it works for you. No harm in trying.

----------


## JamesLD

> Great! 
> I really hope it works for you. No harm in trying.



mind explaining to me how you WILD? ive always tried in the past with no success

----------


## Loaf

> mind explaining to me how you WILD? ive always tried in the past with no success



I do EXACTLY this. It includes KingYoshis technique mixed with RB. Follow these steps after sleeping for 4 to 5 hours. You may want to set an alarm. I wake up naturally at around 2AM or 5AM.

1. KingYoshi recommends this flexing thing. Basically you flex you arm, leg, neck, and stomach muscles and then relax them. This is quite relaxing.

2. Do the reverse blinking until you feel tired or until it starts to get hard.

3. Close your eyes. Let thoughts pass through you mind. Don't focus on any too strongly. 

4. Let SP take over. I was so relaxed I didn't even notice. For me I get heavy and numb. Sometimes small sounds echo loudly. I also feel my bed sway. Its different for everyone. If you start to get uncomfortable focus on your breathing. Remember to not focus on any thoughts too strongly. Just keep reminding yourself "I am in a dream" or "I am lucid".

6. Don't focus on getting into a dream. Just focus on relaxing. Soon, if you are fully aware (like I was this morning) you will feel a strange deep feeling as if you are collapsing in on yourself. Then you will start to see a hallucination get more vivid. 

7. When this happens, picture yourself rubbing your hands together. Keep doing it. Only stop when you are fully lucid and the world around you is fully "rendered" (somehow you will go from imaging moving your hands to actually doing it.)

8. Enjoy the dream. If you start to fade, rub your hands together again. It really helps me.

----------


## JamesLD

how long do you stay up after sleeping for 4-5 hours?

----------


## Loaf

> how long do you stay up after sleeping for 4-5 hours?



10 to 15 minutes (sometimes shorter) usually. But I don't get up and walk around. I just turn in my bed and try to get into an LD.  :tongue2:

----------


## The Silver Bullet

Wow, this technique sounds too good to be true  :tongue2: . I'm going to bed shortly and may WBTB later so I'm going to try this out.

----------


## John11

I tried this once back when I was having LDs and it didn't work for me so I gave up on it.  But, after all these positive comments regarding it, I'm going to have to try this again.

----------


## Loaf

> I tried this once back when I was having LDs and it didn't work for me so I gave up on it.  But, after all these positive comments regarding it, I'm going to have to try this again.



A pity some techniques aren't for everyone.
Offtopic: Aw. Your avatar is so cute.  :tongue2:

----------


## yuriythebest

> Wow, this technique sounds too good to be true . I'm going to bed shortly and may WBTB later so I'm going to try this out.





yeah same here. thanks mr Loaf for your detailed description will try that

----------


## CarmineEternity

All the newbies talk about this in chat. I never knew what it was.

----------


## TheWeirdnessSymposium

> 1.do you try to keep a clear mind while attempting it or do you let your thoughts run wild?
> 2. do you lie on your back in the WILD pose?
> 3.do you allow yourself to move while attempting it?  (specify- move just a bit or a lot- including completely changing position)
> 4.are you trying it in the middle of the night or when falling asleep initially



(Used as part of technique in successful WILD.)

Note: Only one success so far, but was first attempt using this combination of techniques:

*1)* Keep to mantra/affirmation throughout RBing and after.

I did my blinks five seconds apart and inserted the affirmation, "I'll remember to realise I'm dreaming." in between blinks.
*
2)* Started RBing with affirmation while on my back. Once eyes were exhausted I switched to normal sleeping position - on my side (thanks, KingYoshi!), and continued affirmation at same rate but without the blinks.

*3)* I didn't really think about moving or not moving. All I thought about was going to sleep while repeating the mantra.
*
4)* Straight away on going to bed. But I pretty much knew I was guaranteed a rem-rebound on the night it worked, so tonight I'll try it with WBTB instead.

*Transition*

Had a kind of double transition. In the first I experienced the well-documented "sinister presence". It's like a feeling that something bad is going to happen, or that someone (or something) malevolent is in the house. In this case, I was back in my childhood bed and my brother jumped on me and grabbed my arm. I ignored him  :wink2: 

In the second transition part, my body was spinning/falling and I went with the spinning, enjoyed the ride and, as far as I can recall, I tried to increase it a bit. I wondered when I knew it would be safe to "step from my body" but, somehow, instinctively I just "pinged" out of my body and found myself standing by my childhood bed.
[B]

*Also note:*

Didn't think about SP once, the onset of SP, or even experience any bodily sensations other than spinning.

Didn't think about HI once.

*Experiments*

I don't want to be too dependent on one technique to initiate WILDs, so longer term I'll be seeing if I can succeed without RBing. 

Early signs suggest that I'm not going to be a "watch HI" kind of WILDer -  I don't get many visuals.

----------


## Novise

Will annoying noises (people walking above you, clanging dishes) ruin these sorts of brainwave altering methods or can they be overcome with practice?  I can just try it later on in the night when it's less noisy, but it'd be nice if I could learn to do this earlier in the evening as an option.

----------


## The Silver Bullet

> yeah same here. thanks mr Loaf for your detailed description will try that



LOL, Thats a good one man!

As for RBing, I tried it last night when I went to bed and my arms and legs got numb quicker, I started seeing and hearing HI quicker, plus auditory HI is rarer with me. Then probably 10-15 minutes or so into it I started feeling vibrations and my heart started beating really fast but I didn't go into SP and I ended up switching positions, which messed everything up. I will definitely try this again soon though, possibly later this evening for a nap or next time I WBTB.

----------


## ldwithadhd

it doesnt work for me -_- surprise, surprise.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I tried it yesterday when I was lying down and felt very relaxed,later on when I was going to sleep I tried it again and even though I wasn't able to achieve a WILD it kind of helped me sleep faster and I got my first DILD in months,maybe that was placebo,coincidence,or affirmations when in a relaxed state.

I think the effects weren't 100% because I didn't do it right, i opened my eyes more often than every 5 seconds.

I will continue trying and report the results  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

I had great success with this technique on the first try. I had HH for about 20 minutes.  SP lasted a long time.  It was very easy, and felt natural.

----------


## 44CalibreSunlight

Wow, I just layed down in my bed and tried this for maybe a minute and I felt my restlessness just die almost instantly.

Definitly huge potential here

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Wow, I just layed down in my bed and tried this for maybe a minute and I felt my restlessness just die almost instantly.
> 
> Definitly huge potential here



That's exactly how I felt. I tried it first just sitting in a chair. I was already tired. I opened my eyes three times in fifteen seconds, and I already felt like I could barely keep my eyes open.

Each time I opened my eyes, it got harder and harder. I wasn't afraid like I would have been as a child.  I just let it happen. Soon my entire body was in SP, and I had a lot, I mean a lot, of both visual and aural HH.  It was a little harder to focus on my dream, because the HH was so intensely distracting, especially the aural.

But, to have such great results on the first try, wow.

----------


## JamesLD

hey loaf when you use RB with WILD do you continue RB till you get SP? or do you stop once your tired of it?

----------


## Loaf

> hey loaf when you use RB with WILD do you continue RB till you get SP? or do you stop once your tired of it?



Once I feel tired and I start to I lag when I try to open my eyes. Then I just relax and the rest comes naturally. Although I learned last night that if you don't keep thinking to yourself "I am dreaming" then you'll fall asleep. I had two dreams, one of them which could have been lucid if I stayed conscious. I forgot them both.

----------


## hostetjm

Just started doing this and it really does work wonders to fall asleep. I believe it also helped me on my first WILD this morning. Usually I never fall asleep because I am too excited, but using RB I feel asleep, woke up again, and went real quick into SP and into the dream.

----------


## MaGlCMaN

wow this sounds promising.. thx for sharing, cant wait to try it tonight  ::D:

----------


## Loaf

> hey loaf when you use RB with WILD do you continue RB till you get SP? or do you stop once your tired of it?



As I said, once I get tired OR if it starts to get hard to open my eyes. But I am tired at that point anyway.

So yes. I stop when I get tired.

----------


## TomSnare

hey loaf when you use RB with WILD do you continue RB till you get SP? or do you stop once your tired of it?

----------


## Loaf

Not funny.  ::embarrassed:: 
You should appreciate the fact I am happy to offer advice based on my experience.

----------


## JamesLD

> As I said, once I get tired OR if it starts to get hard to open my eyes. But I am tired at that point anyway.
> 
> So yes. I stop when I get tired.



sorry, i dont know why it posted twice

----------


## yuriythebest

ok used this technique throughout the night and had 2 DILD's (pretty short though).  not sure if it was this technique or if I just had em (it's not that unusual for me)

----------


## TheWeirdnessSymposium

Has anyone tried reverse blinking in an LD yet?

I'd guess this could lead to DEILD or FA.

----------


## tattoogirlTT

I thought I should share my success with RB on this thread also  :smiley: 
I tried it yesterday and had my first successful WILD.  :smiley: 
This is how I got it to work for me: Layed on my back, relaxed legs 1st, then torso, then head, RB until I felt my legs get tingly, closed my eyes, then twitched my arm muscles slightly, rotating between left and right. Well after 15 minutes, I was about to give up, so I rolled over on my side, pulled one leg up and put my hands under the pillow (thats how I usually sleep) then it seemed I was immediately dreaming. And oddly enough I was reading a PM with a DV member that my imagination had created. It was very detailed and strange, so I immediately became lucid. Ok, I know I shared more than I said I would, lol. Hope thats ok  :wink2:

----------


## Loaf

> Has anyone tried reverse blinking in an LD yet?
> 
> I'd guess this could lead to DEILD or FA.



Don't you read?  :tongue2:

----------


## TheWeirdnessSymposium

> Don't you read?



Not a very constructive post.

What are you talking about, bread man?

----------


## TheWeirdnessSymposium

Okay, Loaf, I've read through the whole thread and can't find any reference to anyone trying to RB in an LD.

Two possibilities:

A) You didn't read my post properly
B) There's some blatantly obvious reference to RBing within an LD that I've overlooked

----------


## Tushix

I'll be trying this with a WBTB, trying to get WILDs for the next 3 nights as it is a long weekend  :smiley: 
Will post results

----------


## Loaf

> Okay, Loaf, I've read through the whole thread and can't find any reference to anyone trying to RB in an LD.
> 
> Two possibilities:
> 
> A) You didn't read my post properly
> B) There's some blatantly obvious reference to RBing within an LD that I've overlooked



When I read your post, it sounded as if you were asking if anyone has used RB and successfully had an LD with it. Although now I understand what you mean is if anyone has used the technique during an LD. I guess I was the one who didn't read properly.

----------


## Loaf

It used to make me really relaxed, but now if I try it in the early hours of the morning it doesn't make me as relaxed. Maybe I am too keen to have LDs? But that doesn't make any sense, because out of the 7 days I have tried to LD, on 5 of the days I have successfully. 

I can't complain though. I am lucky I have found methods that work for me so quickly.

----------


## Flashdance

I've tried this for 2 nights in a row. It hasn't worked.

I wonder if some people are more susceptible to falling into a trance.

----------


## TheWeirdnessSymposium

No prob loaf. Maybe I should've worded more clearly; I know some people have started to WILD in LDs and have achieved multiple LDs.

I've known people say that the effectiveness of RB has worn off after they'd done it some times. Can't remember the thread that was from.

It doesn't seem to work for some people at all Flashdance. That's one of the frustrating things about LDing - someone can find a technique that works really well for them but it doesn't work for others, and you can find a technique that works for you and it doesn't work for others.

----------


## Flashdance

Maybe I've been doing it wrong. I've just been trying RB when first retiring for the night. It's been suggested to me to try it with WBTB after 4 hours of sleep. 

I'll give that a shot. I'll be trying this method for a long time before giving up on it.

EDIT: Loaf, I am glad it's working so great for you.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Maybe I've been doing it wrong. I've just been trying RB when first retiring for the night. It's been suggested to me to try it with WBTB after 4 hours of sleep. 
> 
> I'll give that a shot. I'll be trying this method for a long time before giving up on it.
> 
> EDIT: Loaf, I am glad it's working so great for you.



I use RB when I first fall asleep, simply to fall asleep. It amazes me how quickly you feel tired after practicing reverse blinking. You could try and use RB before sleep along with a mantra/self-affirmation to MILD. Of course, WBTBs and naps would be the best time to use this if you are attempting WILD. Good Luck!

----------


## snowman3k

I have to say that reverse blinking is fantastic for falling asleep. It literally takes me a matter of few minutes! I'll try WILD tonight after some sleep..

----------


## jayjayk89

Just to add a quick note on my RB experiences,
I have tried this quite a bit lately.. before falling asleep, while attempting WILDs, during meditations...

It doesn't seem to work for me. I can blink and blink and blink... forever. My eyes never get tired, and it takes just as long to get into the trance/relaxed state as when I am not using RB.

----------


## snowman3k

> Just to add a quick note on my RB experiences,
> I have tried this quite a bit lately.. before falling asleep, while attempting WILDs, during meditations...
> 
> It doesn't seem to work for me. I can blink and blink and blink... forever. My eyes never get tired, and it takes just as long to get into the trance/relaxed state as when I am not using RB.



Do you move your eyes looking at different details of the object you're concentrating on to? Try to keep your eyes from moving around and just focus on a detail of the object and keep your eyes on that. The rest of the surrounding will soon fade out and you should get really sleepy.

----------


## yuriythebest

> Just to add a quick note on my RB experiences,
> I have tried this quite a bit lately.. before falling asleep, while attempting WILDs, during meditations...
> 
> It doesn't seem to work for me. I can blink and blink and blink... forever. My eyes never get tired, and it takes just as long to get into the trance/relaxed state as when I am not using RB.





same here am trying for like 5 days and can't say it did anything for me.

doesn't seem to "knock me out" like it does with other people, I've tried both counting and estimating the 5 second intervals- after a while I just get, well, nowhere, and abandon this technique to fall asleep naturally

as for using it to WILD later in the night the most this has ever done for me was maybe a deep relaxation but nothing more

maybe my body just hates WILD  :Sad:

----------


## Tushix

ok, I havn't tried this to WILD so far, just SP. These are my first two days results:

Day 1: Did RB while falling asleep, eyes got really heavy quickly, stopped RB, Relaxed and switched focus to inner (counting breaths). This is the interesting part: I got tingles running up my right leg. They ran up to my hip. I got excited and lost it.

Day 2: Did RB while falling asleep, eyes got heavy quick again, stopped RB, Relaxed. My legs felt really warm and... heavy? To many distractions outside to carry on (I was at a campsite).



So, how close am I to getting sp?

----------


## Loaf

> ok, I havn't tried this to WILD so far, just SP. These are my first two days results:
> 
> Day 1: Did RB while falling asleep, eyes got really heavy quickly, stopped RB, Relaxed and switched focus to inner (counting breaths). This is the interesting part: I got tingles running up my right leg. They ran up to my hip. I got excited and lost it.
> 
> Day 2: Did RB while falling asleep, eyes got heavy quick again, stopped RB, Relaxed. My legs felt really warm and... heavy? To many distractions outside to carry on (I was at a campsite).
> 
> 
> 
> So, how close am I to getting sp?



I get all of that too, which was pretty much how SP went for me originally. Now I get lots of HI too. If you relax you shouldn't be far off.

----------


## Tushix

SWEET!!!

My goal: Do a wild withing 2 weeks

----------


## blank530

everyone is talking about how it worked instantly for them, but it's not working for me, maybe i just need practice but it doesn't get me to sleep fast. last night i layed there for about 30 mins and i got nothing. but i have faith in this and i will keep trying

----------


## taylor

I read about this and tried it last night... and I actually had a lucid dream! It may have just been a coincidence, but I havnt had a lucid dream in like 2 months!

----------


## deepsleep

Just when I thought I had read all the tutorials on this site. I find yet another.

----------


## Loaf

> I tried it again last night and it worked a little better, i got drowsy way faster than if i would have done nothing. still gotta keep practicing



Great news!
Remember, this technique just makes you go to sleep and enter SP fast. It doesn't induce LDs. You have to do a little more to get an LD going, like reminding yourself you are in a dream and such.

----------


## knecht

I think I might try it for a WILD with WBTB tonight.

Before now though, I've just used reverse blinking to help me fall asleep, it's been good for getting over the normal anxiety over "can't get to sleep..." I sometimes have.

----------


## blank530

Will this work with DILDs as well?

----------


## Loaf

> Will this work with DILDs as well?



It gets you to sleep fast, which is why it is good for WILDs. I guess you could use RB then try and alert yourself during a dream.

----------


## blank530

ya can't really do WILDs because i got to go to school in the morning, but i can try on the weekends for sure.

----------


## deepsleep

> ya can't really do WILDs because i got to go to school in the morning, but i can try on the weekends for sure.



That is my problem.

----------


## Gemetria

This technique works great!
I was just sitting in my chair now, its 1:30am and I did like 5 blinks and I could feel SP and HH.

It usually takes me like 3 hours to get to sleep, this looks promising.
i'm about to go to bed so i'll post the results in the morning....

----------


## LDQ

Seems to work for me making me sleepy faster.  Haven't had any luck inducing WILD yet but I couldn't do it before finding out about this technique either but hopefully this will help.

----------


## Baron Samedi

This thread is old. But, I am glad you bumped it because I forgot about this technique. It makes me fall asleep really fast.

----------


## itsok

I'm addicted to this tech,not only for ld it can be use to meditation perfectly.Lot of times i catching myself to start wondering about random thoughts, and return for doing the tech, which is the key about meditation for lucid dreaming.
I also reach a lot of times the state when u totally start to not feel your body at all.
i am using rb more times a day and when i go to bed every time. I find it much more powrful when u really keep your eyes open for 2-3 seconds and while doing that focus on a certain point.(becouse i've read someone using the tech literally reverse blinking, so they open their eyes exectly like when they closing, when they normally
blinking.I've tried the both tech, and working much better when i keep open for 2-3 secs.)
I did not achieved lucids with this but i love it.
Most of the times i can enter trance state extremely easy,but ending up always falling asleep, but dont care, keep doing it, its also good for meditation as i said b4 :smiley:

----------


## thao12

Really, it just takes some practice and you will get more and more used SP and WILDing

----------


## Flagg707

Just learned about Reverse Blinking last week from doing deep dives into various DV threads. I LD maybe once per month, and almost always by recognizing a dream sign in an active dream or upon dream exit. I have never managed to WILD. Until last night.

Did the basics - lay on my back, reverse blinked, began to get drowsy. Eyelids began to feel "sticky". Got to a point where I could not open my eyelids and was in sleep paralysis. No sensations other than that. Recalled from reading various threads that this can be a problem - several people report entering SP, but tough to go from there. I then used a technique I picked up from the Phase crowd (Michael Raduga's obe4u site and books) called "straining the brain" where you pretend the brain is a muscle and try to "flex" it. I "strained the brain", felt a little "pop" and then brought on the vibrations. "Exited" from there.

I just want to say thank you to everyone for bringing Reverse Blinking to my attention. I can't wait to see how consistently I can make it work!

----------


## Goldenspark

RB definitely works for me in terms of helping to get to sleep or to the start of HI/SP.
I'm not sure how it will pan out in the long term, but it's certainly another "weapon in the armoury" for LD techniques.
I used it last night to get to sleep quickly first, then on waking during the night I had a successful WILD using it. The only other times I've managed to WILD its taken more than an hour, but this happened in about ten minutes. Could be "new technique" effect, but promising!

----------


## marcellogirotto

Para fazer o piscar reverso precisa de sono???

----------


## Lang

Olá marcellogirotto,
This thread has been inactive for years, and none of the original posters are around anymore. Please don't revive old threads (this is called "necroposting" and is against forum rules) If you do want to make a new thread on this same topic, go for it.  :smiley:  

Kindly read and follow this link to the Rules. : https://www.dreamviews.com/rules-reg...rum-rules.html

Topic Closed.

~ Lang.
Dream Views Moderator.

----------

